
Ask HN: How do I improve customer relationship with a weak Account Manager - fosco
I am supporting a client who&#x27;s communication with my Account manager appears to constantly put me on the defensive where I have to make up for their mistakes.  I would like to improve their communication but I am not sure how.  HN, can you provide recommendations on how to handle the situation?
======
sharemywin
who's mistakes are you making up for? can you get a different one?

